

Apple: "Don't send us your ideas" - ozzzy
https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-property/policies/ideas.html

======
byoung2
Many big companies have these policies:

[http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/co...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/copyright/default.aspx#O14)
[http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/unsolicited-
ideas.html](http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/unsolicited-ideas.html)
[http://company.zynga.com/legal/unsolicited-
ideas](http://company.zynga.com/legal/unsolicited-ideas)
[http://www.logitech.com/en-
us/utilities/forms/790](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/utilities/forms/790)

------
olgeni
"We'll just patent your own app's user interface, thanks!"

